# Did you try Otto last year?



## horseowner (13 February 2011)

I am interested in tracing anyone who may have tried a 7 year old KWPN horse called Otto last year


----------



## cally6008 (13 February 2011)

Height ?
Age ?
Colour ?
What area ?
Was he for sale at the time ?


----------



## horseowner (13 February 2011)

Thanks

Height 16.2
Age 7
Colour Dark Brown
What area Glos
Was he for sale at the time Yes


----------



## cally6008 (13 February 2011)

Was he advertised on any websites as being for sale ?

Did this person who tried Otto go on to buy him ?

Photos ?


----------



## brighteyes (13 February 2011)

Why?


----------



## horseowner (13 February 2011)

I bought Otto last year. I am trying to trace anyone who tried Otto or knew him before I bought him.


----------



## horseowner (14 February 2011)

Here is Otto.

He is a handsome 7 year old KWPN Gelding. I bought him last year near Ross on Wye.

I am anxious to trace people who tried him before I did.


----------



## lialls (15 February 2011)

Could place an info wanted add on here http://www.herefordequestrian.co.uk/classifieds/Classified_Ads.html

Its a website covering that area and he might of been advertised on there.


----------



## bexwarren24 (17 February 2011)

Does Otto have a few issues? I recognise him from another forum. PM if you like, i may be wrong.


----------



## horseowner (23 February 2011)

horseowner said:














Here is Otto.

He is a handsome 7 year old KWPN Gelding. I bought him last year near Ross on Wye.

I am anxious to trace people who tried him before I did.
		
Click to expand...

bump


----------



## horseowner (20 October 2011)

Hi

I've noticed some interest in Otto's pictures from my Photobucket account.

Any reason?

Horseowner


----------

